# Look at this INSANE bully health guarantee and purchase info



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

HEALTH GUARANTEE AND PURCHASE INFO.

OUR COMMITMENT TO YOU !

WE WILL MAKE EVERY EFFORT TO PROVIDE OUR CLIENTS WITH A HEALTHY, LOVING COMPANION. WE GO TO GREAT LENGTHS TO KEEP AND PRODUCE DOGS IN GREAT HEALTH WITH WONDERFUL TEMPERAMENTS. OUR YARD IS ALWAYS OPEN TO OUR CLIENTS, WE ARE PROUD OF OUR DOGS ! YOUR PUP IS GUARANTEED TO BE IN GOOD HEALTH UPON DELIVERY OR PICKUP, HAVING HAD ALL SHOTS AND DEWORMINGS NECESSARY FOR HIS AGE. *WE REQUIRE THAT YOU TAKE YOUR PUP TO A VET WITHIN 48 HRS OF ARRIVAL/PICKUP . ANY PROBLEMS MUST BE BROUGHT TO OUR ATTENTION IMMEDIATELY, VET BILLS AND SHIPPING COSTS WILL NOT BE REFUNDED. IF PUP IS FOUND TO HAVE A SERIOUS HEALTH CONDITION, PUP WILL BE REPLACED- NO REFUND WILL BE GIVEN.
WE DO NOT CONSIDER MILD HEART MURMURS A HEALTH CONCERN. PUPS WILL ONLY BE REPLACED FOR HEART MURMURS IF THE PUP DIES FROM THE RESULT OF HEART FAILURE BEFORE THE AGE OF 2 YRS. YOU MUST NOTIFY US AT TIME OF INITIAL VET VISIT THAT YOUR VET DISCOVERED A HEART MURMUR. WE WILL REQUIRE WRITTEN DOCUMENTATION FROM THE VET STATING THAT THE MURMUR IS EITHER SEVERE OR MINOR. WE RESERVE THE RIGHT TO REQUIRE A SECOND OPINION FROM ANOTHER VET AT BUYERS EXPENSE, DUE TO THE FACT THAT THE PUPS ARE CHECKED BY OUR VET PRIOR TO SHIPPING..
ALSO, IMPERFECT HIP SOCKETS (HIP DYSPLASIA), IMPERFECT BITES, AND TAILS ARE ALSO NOT CONSIDERED HEALTH ISSUES. THIS BREED IS NOW CONSIDERED A "BULLY" BREED AND THESE DOGS HAVE IMPERFECTIONS THAT ARE COMMON WITHIN THE BREED.
IF THE PUP DEVELOPS A LIFE THREATENING ILLNESS PRIOR TO 6 MONTHS OF AGE, BREEDER IS TO BE NOTIFIED IMMEDIATELY. BREEDER MUST BE PROVIDED WRITTEN DOCUMENTATION FROM A LICENSED VETERINARIAN CONTAINING DIAGNOSIS AND PROGNOSIS FOR PUP. WE RESERVE THE RIGHT TO ALSO REQUIRE A COSULTATION WITH OUR VET AND YOURS, THE FINAL DIAGNOSIS WILL BE MADE BY OUR VET. ADDITIONAL SHOTS AND DE-
WORMINGS ARE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE BUYER. ANY PUP DEVELOPING AN ILLNESS RELATED TO LACK OF SHOTS OR DEWORMING WILL NOT BE REPLACED. ALL OTHERS WILL BE REPLACED WITH A PUP OF THE SAME VALUE FROM THE FIRST POSSIBLE BREEDING. IF PUPS AVAILABLE ARE OF GREATER VALUE BREEDER WILL OFFER TO DEDUCT ORIGINAL PURCHASE PRICE FROM THE PURCHASE OF ANOTHER PUP. IN NO CASES WILL PUPS BE REPLACED WITH ONE OF GREATER VALUE WITHOUT DIFFERENCE BEING PAID BY PURCHASER. CONDITIONS WHICH CAN BE EASILY TREATED ARE ALSO NOT COVERED BY THE GUARANTEE. *

*A NECROPSY MAY BE REQUIRED TO CONFIRM CAUSE OF DEATH. IF DEATH IS COVERED UNDER OUR GUARANTEE, SELLER WILL PAY FEE, IF IT IS NOT FOUND TO BE AS A RESULT OF ANYTHING COVERED UNDER OUR GUARANTEE, BUYER WILL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR FEE.
*
THE BLUE COAT COLORING IN MOST BREEDS IS ASSOCIATED WITH SKIN PROBLEMS . BLUE COATED DOGS OF ALL BREEDS CAN BE MORE PRONE TO BACTERIAL, VIRAL, STAPH AND FUNGAL INFECTIONS AS WELL AS VARIOUS FORMS OF DERMATITIS, ALLERGIES, DEMODEX AND COLOR MUTANT ALOPECIA. *WHILE SOME OF THESE CONDITIONS ARE HEREDITARY MANY OF THEM ARE SIMPLY THE RESULT OF THE BLUE COAT COLORING. *WE HAVE DONE RESEARCH AND HAVE HAD LENGTHY CONVERSATIONS WITH OUT VETS. AS A RESULT OF OUR FINDINGS AND THE OPINIONS OF OUR VETS WE DO NOT GUARANTEE AGAINST ANY SKIN OR COAT PROBLEMS. NOR WILL WE BE RESPONSIBLE FOR SKIN AND COAT PROBLEMS THAT ARE COMMON FOR DOGS WITH THE BLUE COLORING. MOST OF THESE COAT PROBLEMS ARE EASILY AND INEXPENSIVLEY TREATED FOR AROUND $50.00 OR LESS. MOST BREEDERS WILL NOT TELL YOU ABOUT THESE COMMON PROBLEMS BUT WE FEEL IT IS YOUR RIGHT TO KNOW. WE HAVE SEEN IT PRODUCED IN ALL BLOODLINES AND COLORS BUT MOST COMMONLY IN BLUES OF ALL BLOODLINES AND MANY OTHER BLUE COATED BREEDS. NOT ALL BLUE DOGS WILL BE EFFECTED BY A SKIN PROBLEM BUT YOU MUST BE PREPARED TO TREAT YOUR DOG IN THE EVENT THAT HE DOES. WE WILL NOT KNOWINGLY BREED ANY DOG THAT IS A PRODUCER OF A SKIN DISEASE. THERE IS NO TEST AVAILABLE FOR THESE PROBLEMS PRIOR TO SIGNS OF INFECTION. ADULT DOGS CAN BE CARRIERS AND NOT EVER SHOW SIGNS OF INFECTION. FOR MORE INFORMATION ON THIS, PLEASE DISCUSS THIS WITH YOUR VET AND RESEARCH IT ONLINE OR ELSEWHERE AS WE HAVE, BEFORE YOU DECIDE TO BUY A BLUE DOG OR ONE WITH PARENTS WHO ARE BLUE! *WE WILL NOT REPLACE A DOG OR REFUND MONEY ON A DOG PURCHASED FROM US THAT BECOMES EFFECTED BY DEMODECTIC MANGE.*
NO PUP WILL BE REPLACED DUE TO DEATH OR COSMETIC ISSUES RELATED TO EAR CROPPING. WE HAVE NOT CONTROL OVER THIS AND IT IS AT YOUR OWN RISK TO REQUEST YOUR PUPS EARS TO BE CROPPED PRIOR TO TAKING POSSESSION OF IT.

*WE DO NOT MAKE ANY GUARANTEES ON DOGS THAT ARE ACQUIRED AS THE RESULT OF A PUPPY TRADE FOR STUD SERVICE TO ANY OF OUR STUDS OR DOGS OWED TO US BY OTHER BREEDERS FOR OTHER REASONS.
WE DO NOT GUARANTEE ANY PUP OR ADULT DOG TO BE SHOW QUALITY OR BREEDABLE AT ANYTIME DURING ITS LIFE. IF YOUR PUP DEVELOPS FLAWS OR UTERINE/TESTICLE INFECTIONS AT ANY TIME, WE ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE AND WILL NOT REPLACE YOUR PUP OR ADULT DOG FOR THIS.*

WE DO NOT MAKE GUARANTEES THAT A PARTICULAR COAT COLOR AND / OR PATTERN WILL BE PRODUCED IN ANY LITTER. *WE DO SPECIALIZE IN BLUES *BUT CANNOT MAKE THAT GUARANTEE. ANY OTHER COAT COLOR IS POSSIBLE IN ALL LITTERS PRODUCED. DEPOSITS ARE NOT REFUNDABLE FOR ANY REASON, BUT MAY BE TRANSFERABLE ONLY IN THE EVENT THAT - SEX OF PUP YOU REQUESTED IS NOT PRODUCED, NO PUPS ARE PRODUCED, NOT ENOUGH PUPS ARE PRODUCED TO COVER YOUR PICK, PUP CHOSEN DIES OR DEVELOPES HEALTH PROBLEM BEFORE 8 WEEKS OF AGE. DEPOSITS ARE NOT TRANSERABLE BECAUSE OF COLOR. DEPOSITS CONSIST OF ANY AND ALL MONIES PAID PRIOR TO PUPS BEING 6 WEEKS OF AGE. BALANCE ON PUP IS DUE AT 6 WEEKS OF AGE. IF SHIPPING IS NEEDED, WE WILL PROVIDE THIS SERVICE FOR AN ADDITIONAL FEE OF $250 WHICH INCLUDES AIR FARE, CRATE AND HEALTH CERTIFICATE REQUIRED FOR SHIPPING. PUPS ARE SHIPPED AT 8 WEEKS OR CAN BE PICKED UP AT 6 WEEKS. *WE ALSO OFFER EAR CROPPING FOR $250, WE MAKE NO GUARANTEES ON EAR CROPS AND WE WANT YOU TO BE AWARE THAT A PUP COULD DIE FROM BEING PUT TO SLEEP.*
WE REQUIRE FULL PAYMENT FOR PUP AT 6 WEEKS OF AGE.
WE EXCEPT : MONEY ORDERS, WESTERN UNION , MONEY GRAM OR CERT. CHECKS.

OUR DEPOSITS ARE TAKEN BASED ON FIRST DEPOSIT RECEIVED. THEREFORE, WE RECOMMEND SENDING DEPOSITS VIA WESTERN UNION TO SECURE THE PICK OF YOUR CHOICE. WE DO NOT EXCEPT PAYPAL PAYMENTS .
WE OFFER NO OTHER GUARANTEES THAT ARE NOT STATED ABOVE.
___________________________________________________________________________________________

Jimeny crickets! is there ANYTHING they do cover or guarantee?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That really seems like a contract of a breeder that takes absolutely no responsibility for what they have produced or to better their particular breed.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

And why would anybody in their right minds buy a dog from them?


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

I think I threw up a little in my mouth while reading that... And he lets the pups go at 6 weeks old? Just another backyard breeder...


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

> THE BLUE COAT COLORING IN MOST BREEDS IS ASSOCIATED WITH SKIN PROBLEMS . BLUE COATED DOGS OF ALL BREEDS CAN BE MORE PRONE TO BACTERIAL, VIRAL, STAPH AND FUNGAL INFECTIONS AS WELL AS VARIOUS FORMS OF DERMATITIS, ALLERGIES, DEMODEX AND COLOR MUTANT ALOPECIA.


Any truth to that statement?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Any truth to that statement?


I don't believe it one bit. We've had many many discussions on this topic... blue dogs were being produced for color only for so long... they didn't put any effort into matching dogs correctly or simply just did not care. They bred dogs with weakened immune systems which passed it on to their offspring. When they started breeding the crap out of these dogs and bringing the genes closer together it brought on just as many "negative" traits as they did "the good traits" They would line breed dogs with these genetic health flaws without a second thought.

I've hated this kennel for many many years. The person who runs it is a shady shady shady woman with tons of money and tons of dogs.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I have my first two blues ever (all my others were brindles and reds) and have not had one issue with either one... Sarge came from a BYB who was going to take him to the shelter for being the wrong pattern in his coloring (yeah i know ?!?!?!?) so I took him... Nikita was found in a dumpster...

Obviously both irresponsible breeders so I would imagine I would have had problems by now since I imagine there was no health tests or anything on their parents...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I have seen this contract somewhere but cant remember where it came from... Where did you find this?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ahhh.... I have seen this before... I remember the part about the blue coloring and demo mange. What kennel is this?


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

wow they deff covered their butt and I love the part about the faults... do we know whet kennel yet? any "breeder" should be avoiding all the faults they lkisted... pretty re******ulus


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

well, i can't out right name names here... they are located in Macon Georgia and claim to have the Ultimate dogs. I'm sure when you put together the key words: blue macon ultimate in the google search engine you'll get your answer


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Ahhhh yes.... Losers... ok sorry


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

this is the guarantee i get with the purchase of a "working" apbt.

All pups purchased from us have a 3 year replacement guarantee against genetically based health problems.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

^^Thats what I go for... its just the fact that they covered all of it to cover their asis on all the things that their dogs pass on that are not "genetic" but really are.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Some of that is fairly standard, like having the pup checked by the owner's vet within a few days of purchase. Heart murmurs I've heard can be outgrown, but you'd still think it'd be a big concern to the breeder. The crap about not guaranteeing hips is, well, crap. Hip dysplasia is not life-threatening, but it is debilitating for sure. 

It is interesting that they will only replace with another pup. Some breeders wont offer a replacement because they don't breed often enough to guarantee the buyer wont be waiting years for another. This just tells you that they always have pups and while they wont pony up the dough to make it right, they have no problem giving you another sick puppy.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

So I just was looking at Kings ped and he has 2 "ultimate blue" dogs on his ped. his dads mother and his dads dads dad. if thats hard to understand i'm sorry lol im gonna go on their site and see if the still have them the female had 49 pups and the male had 159. there is alot of other "good" names on his ped tho and CH and GRCHs I was just going over and was like "ultimate blues!" hmm


----------

